# Baby RES won't open his eyes or eat there are no vets near my place help



## virnamiki (Mar 13, 2014)

I just got a baby Red Eared Slider. I don't know if it's a male or female but it's so small, smaller than my little finger. 

So it's been a week now and it hasn't eaten anything. I only have dried shrimps because I think it may choke on pellets. I also tried carrots, bananas but nothing. 

It sleeps all day and doesn't open its eyes, they look swelled. They only open (with really difficulty) when I change the water so it'll be warmer and when I put it under a fluorescent light lamp. I couldn't find a UVB light bulb and I know it's important I don't know what to do. It also makes bubbles from the nose and opens the mouth I think it has respiratory problems cause I searched for it. 

In my place tortoises are not very popular pets so I can't find any exotic vet, or food, (besides dried shrimps, and some strange pellets that aren't really for tortoises), there are not antibiotics, or eye drops or anything. I even have a small tank and I don't have a filter or water warmer so I change the water everyday so my RES is warm. I'm really desperate, I can't even shop online! :crying: 

How can I make him/her eat? The little buddy also swims with the eyes closed :frown: 

I used to have a RES and I was really uninformed, she lived for 4 years. She had the same symptoms before she passed away and I don't want my other baby RES die. Please help me! :nonod: :scared:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

It's vitamin A deficiency. The eyes dry up and swell to the point where the animal can no longer open it's eyes. Respiratory infections are also common with animals suffering a vitamin A deficiency. The onset of Vit A deficiency can occur pretty rapidly due to the function of Vit A in the body (role in proper functioning of the eyes, mucus membranes and immune system). Loss of appetite and weight loss is observed with this condition also. I'm sorry to hear your turtles in such a bad way, I know this isn't what you want to hear but a trip to the vet would really be strongly advised, you may not be able to provide the necessary treatment yourself (vit A injected directly may be one possible treatment provided along with appropriate antibiotics). I'd search more closely for any vets in the area. 

Turtles need a varied diet in order to obtain the full range of nutrients required for growth and health, If you're not able to purchase the correct foods or necessary equipment maybe you should consider that a turtle isn't an appropriate choice of pet for the time being. They really are quite delicate animals with very specialised needs which absolutely must be catered for. I don't mean this to sound like a rant at you in any way, i'd just like to communicate the importance of knowing the husbandry needs of these animals as well as actually having the ability to provide for such needs.

I'm not sure if you'll be able to encourage the turtle to eat without treatment first. Carrots contain beta-caratene which is converted into vitamin A in the body so is a good food choice, any dark green and yellow vegetables would also be good. 

Once again I'm sorry to hear about your turtle and sorry I couldn't be any more help.


----------



## joe87 (Sep 11, 2013)

You need to find a vet that will look at him for vitamin drops and injections he will be find with pellets reptomin are the best gives him all he'll need.


----------

